# [Neowin] AT&T: "Our Users Wanted Data Caps"



## Razi3l

So.. I guess.. It would be generous if you have your drinking water supply limited and capped too?.. Pathetic.


----------



## Zaxbys

I sure did... SLOW internet + data cap is amazing!

So I switched to Comcast


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I never asked for a data cap

I wonder if I can sue for libel...


----------



## 8-Ball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;13379635*
> I never asked for a data cap
> 
> I wonder if I can sue for libel...


Please sue.

Really.

I have AT&T and someone brave needs to challenge them.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Really? Because I've been publicly lambasting AT&T for instituting it since they announced it.

Doesn't sound like I want it at all.

(Nobody I've spoken to with AT&T has wanted it either)


----------



## Limes

Quote:


> cited that users wanted the individuals that consume the most to pay more


So because a couple douchebags who don't use the internet that much, yet pay for it are making the rest of us suffer for it? Fair? I think not. If you don't use the internet that much, get dial-up, or buy the cheapest tier from a different company.

I doubt anyone said they wanted caps, even if people wanted to pay per usage, bill them by the gigabyte, don't just add caps. Nobody wants caps.


----------



## robwadeson

ATT is getting ridiculous. they want to cap our data so they can charge a premium for those who need/want to go beyond the cap.


----------



## ForumViewer

*headasplodes


----------



## NFL

If I could die of laughter this would do it

No one I know wants data caps...NO ONE!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Someone on the site said that if they used less does that mean they pay less?

Listen, we're already padding their bottom line

for them 1 gb costs roughly $0.05, I pay 25 a month, for them 150gb is $12.50 if my math is right, and that means they get $17.50 PURE PROFIT every month, and imagine how many people pay MORE than me a month, AT&T needs to get sued over this.


----------



## un1b4ll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaxbys;13379622*
> I sure did... SLOW internet + data cap is amazing!
> 
> So I switched to Comcast


Ahaha

Actor 1: so I switched
Actor 3: I switched
Actor 3: I switched
Actor 4: to comast business class


----------



## werds

It's called twisting the facts. AT&T surveyed customers asking whether they would prefer paying per data used, per minute used (aka metered) or pay per package with a rough cap. In other words do you want terds for dinner or terds with a glass of ice tea for dinner.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink;13379729*
> Someone on the site said that if they used less does that mean they pay less?
> 
> Listen, we're already padding their bottom line
> 
> for them 1 gb costs roughly $0.05, I pay 25 a month, for them 150gb is $12.50 if my math is right, and that means they get $17.50 PURE PROFIT every month, and imagine how many people pay MORE than me a month, AT&T needs to get sued over this.


This all goes back to the lack of competition. all the ISP's charge rates like this, JUST BECAUSE THEY CAN. if only the US gov't wasn't such a pushover we wouldn't have this problem now.......


----------



## Zaxbys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll;13379737*
> Ahaha
> 
> Actor 1: so I switched
> Actor 3: I switched
> Actor 3: I switched
> Actor 4: to comast business class


I got Comcast business class


----------



## dizzy4

T-mo FTW! The coverage isn't quite as good, but no data caps and data (at my house) is really fast! 5 gigs down, 1.5 up.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;13379727*
> If I could die of laughter this would do it
> 
> No one I know wants data caps...NO ONE!


Nobody wants their own data capped. But what I really don't want is to have the insane data users at the top raising prices for everyone else.

What I would be OK with is a fairly high data cap that even savvy users wouldn't be likely to go over, this way almost nobody is affected by the caps.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *werds;13379761*
> It's called twisting the facts. AT&T surveyed customers asking whether they would prefer paying per data used, per minute used (aka metered) or pay per package with a rough cap. In other words do you want terds for dinner or terds with a glass of ice tea for dinner.


I also believed they told study groups "There are a few people who are to blame for your slow Internet. If we cap them, you would all share the Internet more fairly."

What bothers me is Comcast has not move the cap in 2 years.... even though data consumption is going up. This is due to online media consumption..... something that competes with their lucrative cable TV.


----------



## BenRK

Sounds like they're twisting words and such. LAWSUIT!!! (I'm not going to do it as I don't believe my connection is through them)

Hey, here's an idea that works with the "customer feedback" they have. Offer various internet connection plans that don't have bandwidth caps, but give people who don't use much bandwidth discounts. So those who simply check e-mails pay less then those who play games and what not. Simple, easy, wouldn't piss me off!


----------



## SkillzKillz

AT&T disgusts me. Verizon all the way.


----------



## Lunaticgts

Quote:


> They state that customer feedback, according to CNN, cited that users wanted the individuals that consume the most to pay more. AT&T states.


So if I use less can I pay less or do I still pay the same monthly fee?

Thats a crock of $h!t.

Makes no sense to me.









Greed company's make me so mad. I hope AT&T gets hacked next.























I'm also glad Sprint delayed the deal with T-mobile. I have T-mobile and if AT&T take over I'm probably switching to Verizon.


----------



## last_exile

This was the last straw. I switched to Clear two days ago


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13379769*
> This all goes back to the lack of competition. all the ISP's charge rates like this, JUST BECAUSE THEY CAN. if only the US gov't wasn't such a pushover we wouldn't have this problem now.......


Careful what you say, because TwoCables might chime in about this government intervention issue.

Things are not fair now, nor are imposing caps actually desired by the average user. Plus, I don't understand the logic of "we'll cap others internets so that way you get a better experience." Cap'ing someone else's internet does not alleviate network strain.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I wouldn't mind the 250GB data cap on Uverse, if they lowered the internet prices by $30 permanently. So that means they pay me to use the internet?







Sounds good!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Why would anyone ask for a data cap when the prices don't even decrease?

What a joke.


----------



## -iceblade^

HAHAHA

so thats why i've phones AT&T at least 10 times over the past 3 days, and spoken to several people in corporate complaining about this and explaining to DSL support, billing agents, and customer retentions people that caps don't block congestion?

HAHAHA give me a break. they give us a service, and when we move house, the lines aren't capable of that service so our speeds get quartered and yet our price goes up because they forget to apply the original promotion we were on. did we ask for that as well?

and all this while some DSL-only customers can't even access the usage meter?

thank you for the laugh. yet another thing i can use in my comments to them.


----------



## downlinx

this is the reason i switched to fios 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Riou

AT&T is crummy. I have been trying to tell people this for years. They have been used to providing bad service and high prices for 200 years.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Wonder how they would respond to an analytical report on how this is hurting their business, and how lifting the cap would increase their popularity and profit... hmmm


----------



## DayzaStarr

AT&T's question to determine data caps:

Do you want the terrorists to win? Should we implement data caps?

1. Yes
2. No

Note: Answer(s) may pertain to data rate changes


----------



## MechanicalHand

at At$t HQ

ok folks here it is...
we got a bunch of pirates stealing movies, [email protected], recipes off the internet. They are using so much bandwidth we are going to have to hold you to 1.5mbps. whats that you say cap them? OK!!!


----------



## kaxel

If the customers wanted it they wouldn't have to make the announcement.

"Hey, I have access to too much product. Can you limit my access please?"


----------



## i7Stealth1366

AT&T is the devil, they are a company only out for MAXIMUM PROFIT not customer satisfaction. When they cap UVERSE internet we are switching and when my cell phone contract is up with them, I will be going somewhere else. I am not going to fund a company that could care less about consumers.


----------



## bucdan

Who.... What... WTH....?!


----------



## Epitope

AT&T is the devil

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsCp-1hgfxI[/ame]


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Lol! Yes, our customers want the data caps? Sure, that would explain why my sister, and my brother in law just left AT&T. Because they wanted data caps (and crappy coverage too).

Btw, it's not that our government is a pushover for these mega-corps. The vast majority of the politicians have vested interests in those very same corporations. Either by owning, co-owning, stock portfolios, or lobbyist. So why would they cut into their own dividends?


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 13 SpeedShop*


Lol! Yes, our customers want the data caps? Sure, that would explain why my sister, and my brother in law just left AT&T. Because they wanted data caps (and crappy coverage too).

Btw, it's not that our government is a pushover for these mega-corps. The vast majority of the politicians have vested interests in those very same corporations. Either by owning, co-owning, stock portfolios, or lobbyist. So why would they cut into their own dividends?


As a scientist I have to sign all sorts of conflict of interest forms and undergo investigations insuring that I am doing solid science. I must swear to admit any financial interest or gains I may have in doing my work.

It would be nice if the same was required of politicians.


----------



## strap624

I'll take the data cap but I want 50% off my bill, and I don't want my speeds any slower.

They should not be allowed to impose a data cap and keep their rate plans the same.


----------



## guyladouche

I would love to see tons of AT&T customers get so upset about this that they actually do something, put their money where their mouth is, and stick it to AT&T and send them a message that if they want to screw with their customer base, that customer base will choose otherwise. I did this to AT&T for both their mobile phone service and their internet, and I encourage everyone else to as well. AT&T's size and influence has finally become an inhibiting factor to the development and advancement of telecom and related services. Despite poor world economies, AT&T has recorded record profits since 2008.


----------



## AblueXKRS

This is just another pathetic attempt to justify what they know to be baseless restrictions on the customer purely for profit reasons.

Grounds for a class-action lawsuit?


----------



## DeaconFrost31

Lucky for me I have the original unlimited data plan from AT&T. Signed my original contract before they switched over to the Unlimited to an extent and I just keep renewing it. I make sure to stream Pandora Radio on my phone on a daily basis.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epitope*


As a scientist I have to sign all sorts of conflict of interest forms and undergo investigations insuring that I am doing solid science. I must swear to admit any financial interest or gains I may have in doing my work.

It would be nice if the same was required of politicians.


Agreed, but it's not going to change. They should be held to a higher standard. Unfortunately, they aren't even held to one as high as the average blue collar worker. Worse even, it's all purposefully overlooked 99.99999994% of the time.

Take the oil industry as a prime example. They're posting record profits atm, whilst prices are through the roof. Who, pray tell, do you think has vast holdings in said companies? And yet, the only persons ever successfully prosecuted for price gouging are the Mom & Pop businesses. Do as I say, not as I do...

Double standards make me sick.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeaconFrost31*


Lucky for me I have the original unlimited data plan from AT&T. Signed my original contract before they switched over to the Unlimited to an extent and I just keep renewing it. I make sure to stream Pandora Radio on my phone on a daily basis.


This is for home internet.

And don't worry. AT&T is currently going through their off-contract mobile subscribers, and enforcing signage of a new contract, subject to their current terms. Happened to my sister and brother in law, and soon there will be none of these "grandfathered" plans to speak of.


----------



## 8ight

I loved the iPhone for years but didn't get one until I could get it on Verizon. Glad now more than ever, I do NOT like AT&T never have. Used to have internet with them, it was expensive and slow.


----------



## dark14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxbys*


I sure did... SLOW internet + data cap is amazing!

So I switched to Comcast


same i pay the same with comcast as i did with att only its at least 2x fast up to x4 and no data caps.


----------



## werds

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark14*


same i pay the same with comcast as i did with att only its at least 2x fast up to x4 and no data caps.


Comcast has had data caps for far longer than AT&T -login to your account page and you will see what I mean. At least on my account I see it at the top right under the Account and Settings tab. 250GB


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*


AT&T's question to determine data caps:

Do you want the terrorists to win? Should we implement data caps?

1. Yes
2. No

Note: Answer(s) may pertain to data rate changes


Answering No to "Do you want the terrorists to win?" also answers No to "Should we implement data caps?".

Better question, "Do you want the terrorists to be brought to justice".


----------



## h33b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*


AT&T's question to determine data caps:

Do you want the terrorists to win? Should we implement data caps?

1. Yes
2. No

Note: Answer(s) may pertain to data rate changes


Iseewhatyoudidthere


----------



## Kirmie

You crazy conspiracy theorists. It doesn't take anything close to as complicated for AT&T to come up with the statement they just made. Let me show you how...

AT&T: Hey customer, do you think you should pay less for data than other customers who use more than you?

Customer: Duh. Why wouldn't I want to pay less than them.

AT&T *writing*: Customer wants other customers who use more bandwidth to pay more than they do.


----------



## calavera

At&t just took ******edness to a whole new level.


----------



## SinX7

They should do a National vote if the users wants data cap or not.


----------



## Guerrero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


This is for home internet.

And don't worry. AT&T is currently going through their off-contract mobile subscribers, and enforcing signage of a new contract, subject to their current terms. Happened to my sister and brother in law, and soon there will be none of these "grandfathered" plans to speak of.


Only way they can get rid of your grandfathered plans is if you buy a new phone. you can keep renewing your contract with them and they cant do crap.


----------



## runnin17

Screw AT&T. Bunch of bastards as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Diabolical999

That's odd AT&T, I don't remember asking for a data cap. Was I drunk or something?







Who the HELL are they kidding?! NO ONE wants a f****** data cap.


----------



## spectre1

The main reasons for companies doing this is GREED, more money in there pocket and less service for us. I mean if you sign up for unlimited internet and now it's not. Think of it this way just like Big oil they say it cost more to produce and bring in but They will profit billions.


----------



## Jinto

Anyone notice how AT&T sponsors just about EVERYTHING on television? It's ridiculous as they should spend that damn advertising money on new fiber infrastructure. God I hate AT&T so much.


----------



## guyladouche

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guerrero*


Only way they can get rid of your grandfathered plans is if you buy a new phone. you can keep renewing your contract with them and they cant do crap.


AT&T can get rid of grandfathered plans if they choose to. When your contract lapses after the 1 or 2 year agreement, you then have no on-going contract and they can ask you to sign a new contract if they wish. It just so happened that historically they allowed people to keep their older plans.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


This is just another pathetic attempt to justify what they know to be baseless restrictions on the customer purely for profit reasons.

Grounds for a class-action lawsuit?


can't.

the terms of service that came with the cap includes an "you agree to abide by AT&T arbitration and cannot institute a class action lawsuit" clause. supreme court said things to the same effect recently. check engadget

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeaconFrost31*


Lucky for me I have the original unlimited data plan from AT&T. Signed my original contract before they switched over to the Unlimited to an extent and I just keep renewing it. I make sure to stream Pandora Radio on my phone on a daily basis.


landline internet, not wireless internet


----------



## codejunki

Hmmm, the atrix for ATT just got an update last week that enabled not only enabled HSUPA, which was responsible for having extremely poor uploading speeds, and hopefully they realise they actually have to please their customers. I can take my money else where If i please.


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


can't.

the terms of service that came with the cap includes an "you agree to abide by AT&T arbitration and cannot institute a class action lawsuit" clause. supreme court said things to the same effect recently. check engadget

landline internet, not wireless internet


Hey did you file a complaint with the FCC like we talked about awhile back? Updates? I'm still waiting on them to "investigate" my case.

I'm nerd raging so hard right now. "Our users wanted data caps." The situation as literally gone full ****** now. Jeet Christ. I just emailed Randall Stephenson on every public email of his I could find. I'll send a letter to his house. I'll call this secretary. I'll send 100 pizzas to his wife. I'll kick in the next AT&T switching box I see. I don't care. I'm pissed.


----------



## subliminally incorrect

man, this is as good as AT&T raping you and telling the judge "the victim was asking for it."


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


I just emailed Randall Stephenson on every public email of his I could find.


Post those, if you please. I'd like to give him what for as well, and I'm sure many others would like to as well.


----------



## dude120

NO WE DON'T.
^ I don't think that can be said enough. Gee, ATT my 160kB/s isn't slow enough....


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


I would love to see tons of AT&T customers get so upset about this that they actually do something, put their money where their mouth is, and stick it to AT&T and send them a message that if they want to screw with their customer base, that customer base will choose otherwise. I did this to AT&T for both their mobile phone service and their internet, and I encourage everyone else to as well. AT&T's size and influence has finally become an inhibiting factor to the development and advancement of telecom and related services. Despite poor world economies, AT&T has recorded record profits since 2008.


Sad thing is some of us have no real alternatives.


----------



## Clipze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dude120*


NO WE DON'T.
^ I don't think that can be said enough. Gee, ATT my 160kB/s isn't slow enough....


dont worry with that speed you wouldnt be hitting any caps if you tried


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Desired Display Name*


Sad thing is some of us have no real alternatives.










*raises hand*

I have choice between a terrible company that caps at 250Gb, or a terrible company that caps at 250Gb.

Namely Charter and AT&T... One of the reasons we dumped charter was precisely what AT&T has just started doing.


----------



## karsa_orlong

Hmm would I be able to get out of a 2 yr contract because of this


----------



## EvanPitts

AT&T is almost as classy as Bell Canada, which is the world leader when it comes to shoddy service and monthly putdowns of their customers.


----------



## admflameberg

Correction, They want to force caps on users, and those who doesnt know about the caps let alone what it is.


----------



## rasa123

Wow, this is terrible. How can they seriously expect people to believe that they are essentially doing this in our best interest?


----------



## Bandeto

Um... that is a horrible argument; I want unlimited data, and they haven't appeased me.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

AT&T: Do you want caps on your internet?

Uninformed Sheeple: We don't haz to press da capz buttonz no moarz?

AT&T: Uhh, YEAH, that's exactly what we meant. AND, your interwebz will be much fasterer!

Uninformed Sheeple: YAY!!!


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clipze;13385427*
> dont worry with that speed you wouldnt be hitting any caps if you tried


yeah, you can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;13384958*
> Hey did you file a complaint with the FCC like we talked about awhile back? Updates? I'm still waiting on them to "investigate" my case.
> 
> I'm nerd raging so hard right now. "Our users wanted data caps." The situation as literally gone full ****** now. Jeet Christ. I just emailed Randall Stephenson on every public email of his I could find. I'll send a letter to his house. I'll call this secretary. I'll send 100 pizzas to his wife. I'll kick in the next AT&T switching box I see. I don't care. I'm pissed.


i'm gong to be doing it.

i've been speaking with a LOT of people at AT&T, and since we've moved the service we signed up for (6/1.5) is now 1.5/256, and there's nothing faster available, so i'm not going to let them go on this one, especially considering how much we've been overbilled so many times.

they'll make a plan, but i'm not going to let it slide. and yes i will be phoning the FCC as well


----------



## dude120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clipze;13385427*
> dont worry with that speed you wouldnt be hitting any caps if you tried


Its pretty easy if my cap is ~250GB, and others in the house watch a lot of netflix. Did I mention my steam games list is ~125 games? So yeah, this blows.


----------



## michintom

Blah...just contacted charter which is the only other available service provide which has the same price, speed, and cap as AT&T.


----------



## aldfig0

What a sensationalist title, this is the actual quote:
Quote:


> They told us that the people who use the most should pay more


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last_exile;13379965*
> This was the last straw. I switched to Clear two days ago


Have fun, inconsistent speeds and they cap you at night... Which is the very reason they are being sued right now.

Edit: I use clear and I'm in Charlotte, not very many people here in Charlotte to go with except time warner. I don't know how Clear is in your area, hopefully a lot better than here


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;13386561*
> Have fun, inconsistent speeds and they cap you at night... Which is the very reason they are being sued right now, not very many people here in Charlotte to go with except time warner.


this is exactly why comcast + AT&T will not be the last to implement caps unless something is done about it. Many ISP's have Monopolies on the areas they serve, so they can pretty much get away with anything they want......


----------



## Raiden911

"Users" meaning the ATT executives. no duh.









Can't wait to jump ship off ATT.


----------



## karsa_orlong

so what options are there? it seems as if verizon is the only isp that doesnt have a cap and they dont offer internet service in my area. whens the google internet service going to happen? hurry up google!


----------



## nikolauska




----------



## sctheluna

AT&T gets the _*BIG MIDDLE FINGER*_ from me.... 56 hours of Netflix= my 150GB limit before overages.... Everyone in my household uses Netflix!!! (Laptop, computer, Xbox, and Wii), along with a lot of Youtube streaming, Xbox Live, and I also use the internet for my home business. I don't go through 500+GB a month but I know I use more than 150GB based on the amount of streaming we do. AT&T has screwed up my phone/DSL bill multiple times over the years which has wasted hours of my time to get them to credit back my account and even then sometimes I have to call them again.

I own a private telecommunications business in SoCal and AT&T's service (internet speed wise) is usually consistent which is why I have stayed with them for so long along with recommending them to my clients over other companies, but not anymore.. Seriously AT&T is going down a very narrow rode..They "upgraded" their service for U-verse, the only problem with that is that the old copper wiring infrastructure that they use cannot handle these speeds for extended periods of time, I have had to arrange countless repair appointments with AT&T for my clients because their lines were very inconsistent due to the old outside wiring (AT&T) side needing to be replaced. Their making terrible decisions and people are starting to get pissed especially since now living in a modern society requires internet access in order to be efficient.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn;13385121*
> Post those, if you please. I'd like to give him what for as well, and I'm sure many others would like to as well.


[email protected]

[email protected]

I don't know if they're monitored but I emailed them anyways.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball;13379643*
> Please sue.
> 
> Really.
> 
> I have AT&T and someone brave needs to challenge them.


Sue for what? We will get all get $2.23 settlement lol!


----------



## hollowtek

it was me. I wanted data caps. I don't download anything, play games, nor do anything productive for that matter.


----------



## bojinglebells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l;13379617*
> So.. I guess.. It would be generous if you have your drinking water supply limited and capped too?.. Pathetic.


depending on where you live, drinking water is actually limited, and no matter where you live you always pay for how much or how little you use

the problem with internet caps is that everyone pays at least some sort of bottom line and many pay far too much for far to small of a cap which is what most internet users are upset about


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Which idiot did they talk to say that data caps are "generous"?

AT&T can be so stupid some times. I am in Canada and I am complaining simply for the principle of the matter.


----------



## allikat

Ahhh, ask the right questions and you get the answers you want.

Example:
Do you want to pay more tax so undeserving people can get health care?
Do you want free healthcare and not to pay health insurance?
Same basic question (do you want state funded health care?), but likely to get entirely opposite answers.

TL;DR They asked the question that gave them the answer they wanted.


----------



## TestECull

I AM a user, I DON'T want a cap, screw off ATT!


----------



## hollowtek

is there a way we can petition a HUGE complaint about this?


----------



## TSXmike

sucks...

only ATT and Time Warner available in my area... and we left TW a few months ago cause we had nothing but problems with their service. guess we will just have to deal with it.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek;13389432*
> it was me. I wanted data caps. I don't download anything, play games, nor do anything productive for that matter.


ooh i hate you!







.

yeah no i guess we'll have to switch. at least Charter has an option for a 250GB cap (no uverse here and faster speeds)


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TestECull;13389890*
> I AM a user, I DON'T want a cap, screw off ATT!


Please post more, man I lold so hard when I first saw your username, makes my day more enjoyable.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump;13390446*
> Please post more, man I lold so hard when I first saw your username, makes my day more enjoyable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TestECull;13389890*
> I AM a user, I DON'T want a cap, screw off ATT!


Oh man good call almost missed that i actually did laugh. What is ATT thinking, oh right they are the second largest cell provider in the world and trying to aquire the 4th largest to become AGENT SMITH and RULE THE MATRIX with DATA CAPS so you cant enjoy your $600 phone.

evil laugh comes somewhere from ATT HQ...

Join Me Brothers on SPRINT we have UNLIMITED DATA, Our CEO even looked it up in the dictionary just to be sure and made a commercial about it.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13390572*
> Oh man good call almost missed that i actually did laugh. What is ATT thinking, oh right they are the second largest cell provider in the world and trying to aquire the 4th largest to become AGENT SMITH and RULE THE MATRIX with DATA CAPS so you cant enjoy your $600 phone.
> 
> evil laugh comes somewhere from ATT HQ...
> 
> Join Me Brothers on SPRINT we have UNLIMITED DATA, Our CEO even looked it up in the dictionary just to be sure and made a commercial about it.


this is about land internet....


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;13390633*
> this is about land internet....


LOL didnt even know ATT had land internet, it is not available anywhere near where I live, so you could still get 4G sprint broadband modem and connect upto 5 wifi devices to wimax. unlimitedly, my phone has hot spot capability.


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13390702*
> LOL didnt even know ATT had land internet, it is not available anywhere near where I live, so you could still get 4G sprint broadband modem and connect upto 5 wifi devices to wimax. unlimitedly, my phone has hot spot capability.


Yea i'd suppose ATT land internet wouldn't be offered on the moon. Either way, ATT is full of it. I cant believe that I am forced to stay with them because there are no other providers in my area. Its so sad....


----------



## justinjja

Let me guess:

ATT: Coustomer did you know that some people use the internet a lot more than you
Coustomer: Ya I can believe that.
ATT: Do you think its fair that they pay the same amout as you.
Coustomer: well y-
ATT: Let me put it this way, would you like a cheaper bill?
Coustomer: of course

ATT (I think this counts... ya sure lets go with it)


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinjja;13391172*
> let me guess:
> 
> Att: Coustomer did you know that some people use the internet a lot more than you
> coustomer: Ya i can believe that.
> Att: Do you think its fair that they pay the same amout as you.
> Coustomer: *well y-*
> att: Let me put it this way, would you like a cheaper bill?
> Coustomer: Of course
> 
> att (i think this counts... Ya sure lets go with it)


lol.


----------



## f16-r1

http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-att-that-data-caps-are-absolutely-unacceptable

sign the petition and share!


----------



## Timlander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f16-r1;13391708*
> http://www.change.org/petitions/tell-att-that-data-caps-are-absolutely-unacceptable
> 
> sign the petition and share!


IDK if I want to put my person info over the net...otherwise I would sign that in a heartbeat.


----------



## blackbalt89

Why would any WANT capped internets?


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Please post more, man I lold so hard when I first saw your username, makes my day more enjoyable.


I've got over 20,000 posts on this forum. 10K of them are in Off Topic, the rest in the forums that actually count against the post counter. Go nuts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *f16-r1*


http://www.change.org/petitions/tell...y-unacceptable

sign the petition and share!


I would but e-petitions never work. Hell paper ones rarely do any good.


----------



## Track

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


I've got over 20,000 posts on this forum. 10K of them are in Off Topic, the rest in the forums that actually count against the post counter. Go nuts.








I would but e-petitions never work. Hell paper ones rarely do any good.


Did you ever notice that nothing besides your name makes any sense? Your sig is almost as cryptic as your title.

Love the name though. Go testicles!


----------



## xlink

I'm only for data caps if it means that they reduce the rates for lesser usage... they haven't... well F' you.

I'm fairly certain I'm not in the top 2% but I'm likely in the top 10.


----------



## Razzal

I <3 my charter internet, cheap and no caps


----------



## TheLastPriest

Must be something out of my genetic memory, but every time I see a quote like that from a major company I have the overwhelming urge to scream "*She's a Witch!*" and form an en-masse charge with torches and pitchforks


----------



## Shrimpykins

When he said "the end user" he meant the end user of all that extra money AT&T is making.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Ummm... statistics of everyone complaining about the data caps shows otherwise. AT&T, you fail. You lost me as a customer in 2005 and I am VERY glad I left.

Quote:



"Our approach is based on customers' feedback," said Mark Siegel, spokesman for AT&T. "They told us that the people who use the most should pay more, and they also told us we should make it easy for them to track their usage. We think our approach addresses these concerns."


People who use the most != 2GB monthly... *facepalm*


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


So.. I guess.. It would be generous if you have your drinking water supply limited and capped too?.. Pathetic.


Because capping a commodity is the same thing as capping something required to live... sure...









Deal with it I say.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


Because capping a commodity is the same thing as capping something required to live... sure...









Deal with it I say.


Yeah, until you get capped. Then you will be right along side all the other people complaining.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


Because capping a commodity is the same thing as capping something required to live... sure...









Deal with it I say.


We might be able to deal with it a little easier if the decision to cap was based out of actually necessity rather than greed. AT&T just sees this as another way to make more money while not actually innovating and upgrading their network to meet the demand.


----------



## TestECull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


Did you ever notice that nothing besides your name makes any sense? Your sig is almost as cryptic as your title.

Love the name though. Go testicles!


My sig and title will make perfect sense to anyone who's A: Beaten Portal 2, and B: watched a lot of Top Gear. Specifically, their Middle East Road Trip.


----------



## Ibage

There are many words in my head right now to describe the feelings I now have for AT&T. Unfortunately, none of them would make it past the filter so here's a frowny face


----------



## Zen00

I wanted this the way I wanted that tetanus infused nail being shoved through my foot.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TestECull*


I've got over 20,000 posts on this forum. 10K of them are in Off Topic, the rest in the forums that actually count against the post counter. Go nuts.








I would but e-petitions never work. Hell paper ones rarely do any good.


Yeah I remember seeing a post when I first joined, and I lold so hard because I think you helped someone out with hardware or something. He was like Thanks testecull for helping out like he was talking to his nutbag or something.









On topic: I just posted how clear was absolutely horrible, maybe they're monitoring me with a keylogger, because I definitely capped out around 1.2 megaBYTES a second earlier. As I usually get 80-300 kB/s


----------



## Artikbot

Lol! Looks like AT&T is the Movistar from the States









Hopefully they'll keep the unlimited data plans until I leave the country and go to the States. By then maybe someone has seen how much hate the limited data plans throw and will've binned them.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:



AT&T: "Our Users Wanted Data Caps"


This makes as much sense as:

Quote:



BP: Customers want to pay more for fuel!



Quote:



Warburtons: Customers urged us to cut our loafs of bread in half, whilst keeping the price the same.


Did their PR department really think people would buy into this BS? They need shooting.


----------



## MotO

It's also some nice double dipping. Before you were limited by your connection speed which only allowed so much a month but now you're also limited by a hard cap. So a faster connection now = cap hit sooner which makes a faster connection worthless. GJ AT&T. Logical fail.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


It's also some nice double dipping. Before you were limited by your connection speed which only allowed so much a month but now you're also limited by a hard cap. So a faster connection now = cap hit sooner which makes a faster connection worthless. GJ AT&T. Logical fail.


Logical win from their perspective, reality is relative


----------



## BlackOmega

Well if AT&T caps data usage then I will most definitely be switching ISPs. Ive used att for almost 5 years and just recently have started to become disappointed with their service. I pay for 3 mb down/1 mb up, and Id be lucky to see one tenth of that. I know it says up to, but damn its never even gotten to 1mb/s. Even in the middle of the night. Im thinkin I need to switch to an ISP that doesnt impose false caps, not to mention usage caps.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I get 30mbs d/l with Comcast...


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Is this true for uverse too? cause we just got 12/2 at my dads but it seems like a good line


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:


> *AT&T: "Our Users Wanted Data Caps"*


----------



## Drobomb

AT&who? I didn't know they were still around.


----------



## Epitope

I noticed today on a commercial for AT&T internet that they charge $10 per gig once you go over your cap. It's in the fine print at the bottom of the screen That's the real motivation here. If you go 3 gigs over your cap you have essentially doubled the price of your internet for the month.

I have a local ISP and they have a very logical and fair capping system. $2 per gig over the limit. If you go about 5 gigs over and reach a penalty price of $10 for the month they just bump you up to the unlimited data plan at $10 more a month for that month.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;13396522*
> I noticed today on a commercial for AT&T internet that they charge $10 per gig once you go over your cap. It's in the fine print at the bottom of the screen That's the real motivation here. If you go 3 gigs over your cap you have essentially doubled the price of your internet for the month.
> 
> I have a local ISP and they have a very logical and fair capping system. $2 per gig over the limit. If you go about 5 gigs over and reach a penalty price of $10 for the month they just bump you up to the unlimited data plan at $10 more a month for that month.


See, I don't think I would have an issue with your local ISP, while capping does suck, I think that is the best method really.


----------



## MotO

I just got a letter from AT&T "regarding my FCC complaint." Just some more PR BS. I'll scan it later and post it.


----------



## cayennemist

This is crazy!
I wrote to my local congresswoman like 5 weeks ago. I just got A response today.

This is the E-mail I got today. I recommend that anyone that believes Capping bandwidth is a step backwards, Please do contact your local congressman.
Quote:


> SUSAN A. DAVIS
> 
> 53rd DISTRICT, CALIFORNIA
> 
> WASHINGTON OFFICE:
> 
> 1526 LONGWORTH HOB
> WASHINGTON, DC 20515
> (202) 225-2010
> 
> SAN DIEGO OFFICE:
> 
> 2700 ADAMS AVENUE, SUITE 102
> SAN DIEGO, CA 92116
> (619) 280-5353
> 
> Mr. XXXXXXXX
> 5548 XXXXX XXX
> San Diego, CA 9XXXX
> 
> Dear Mr. XXXXXX,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write to me to express your concerns about broadband usage caps as proposed by AT&T. I appreciate hearing from you on this issue and welcome the opportunity to respond.
> 
> As someone who relies on the Internet to stay connected and gather information, I share the sentiments expressed in your letter. It has become clear that the Internet is no longer a luxury, but rather a necessary tool that Americans need to get ahead in this economy. I share your concerns that introducing caps on the amount of data one can use would stifle innovation and could lead to a decrease in internet usage. As you mention in your letter, there are many data-intensive internet services out there that depend on unlimited data usage for their survival.
> 
> Because of its powerful role in today's technologically driven society, I am committed to expanding broadband services. Addressing this issue is a no-brainer: increasing broadband access creates jobs to stimulate our economy and keeps America one step ahead of its competitors by encouraging innovation. I have concerns about charging people for the amount of data they use over the internet.
> 
> As you may know, the House Judiciary Committee held hearings on this issue last month. Although I do not serve on this committee, I look forward to further debate on this issue should the legislation regarding this issue be introduced in the 112th Congress. I will be sure to keep your opposition to limiting broadband use in mind should it come to the House floor for a vote.
> 
> Once again, thank you for contacting me. As your representative, I both need and value your perspective. Please sign up for my E-Newsletter at my website, www.house.gov/susandavis, if you would like to receive monthly updates about what is happening in Congress.
> 
> With warm regards,
> 
> SUSAN A. DAVIS
> Member of Congress


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;13397270*
> I recommend that anyone that believes Capping bandwidth is a step backwards, Please do contact your local congressman.


Done that. Welcome to the world of no responses. So far for me, at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope;13396522*
> I noticed today on a commercial for AT&T internet that they charge $10 per gig once you go over your cap.


Uhm. No. You're scaremongering. AT&T gives two overusage warnings (no fees), then they start charging $10 for every 50Gb over.


----------



## cayennemist

Quote:


> Done that. Welcome to the world of no responses. So far for me, at least.


As you can See from that letter in my post, MY LOCAL CONGRESS WOMAN RESPONDED. It did how ever take 5 weeks or so.

Remember these people want to go farther with their political careers. If they feel fighting Data caps will win them votes they may take it that extra step forward. We just need to show them that we care about it enough, that we will remember them at ballet time.


----------



## Diabolical999

I was only able to get their DSL 1.5MBps tier due to my location. Cox Communications is too lazy to come out and lay RG11 cable on the lines so I could continue getting their high speed cable at my new house. So, even though there's a 250GB cap on me, there's no way I'll be exceeding that, or even nearing it. Not on this connection lol. Broadband caps are clearly due to corporate greed, but it's hardly going to affect me on this POS connection. I game, i download, I stream, etc etc, and there's just no way I'll be _nearing_ 250GB a month. Those of you who torrent 24/7 obviously will.


----------



## Epitope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


Uhm. No. You're scaremongering. AT&T gives two overusage warnings (no fees), then they start charging $10 for every 50Gb over.


I'm pretty sure that is what I read. I'll make sure to look again the next time that commercial is on.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limes;13379667*
> Nobody wants caps.


Only people who want caps are people playing TF2.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Well if AT&T caps data usage then I will most definitely be switching ISPs. Ive used att for almost 5 years and just recently have started to become disappointed with their service. I pay for 3 mb down/1 mb up, and Id be lucky to see one tenth of that. I know it says up to, but damn its never even gotten to 1mb/s. Even in the middle of the night. Im thinkin I need to switch to an ISP that doesnt impose false caps, not to mention usage caps.


the 3Mb/s they advertise and the ~375KB/s speed you actually get are the same. They advertise it as 3 MegaBITS per second. 1 BYTE is equal to 8 BITS, therefore 3Mbps = 375KBps


----------



## PoopaScoopa

This definitely sucks.

But... Since everything is on the internet now, cancel that worthless TV subscription, cancel the useless landline phone and pay $80/mo for business class internet limited to 6mbs and no data caps. Download those TV shows from the internet.

This just means the internet is more expensive. 6mbs may seem too slow for some people, but at least it's not restricted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


I was only able to get their DSL 1.5MBps tier due to my location. Cox Communications is too lazy to come out and lay RG11 cable on the lines so I could continue getting their high speed cable at my new house. So, even though there's a 250GB cap on me, there's no way I'll be exceeding that, or even nearing it.


DSL is 150GB/mo
Uverse is 250


----------



## Nemesis158

I probably wouldn't hesitate to do that, but the simple fact is that there isnt anything like that available where i live. stuck on crap 1.5Mbps from qwest.


----------



## Mygaffer

These people are scum bags. I mean AT&T mind you.


----------



## vspec

You Tube


----------



## Dinksta

Glad I switched from them last month


----------



## EvanPitts

AT&Ts statement is just overfilled with irony.

The reason they want to "cap" is so they can block out stuff like the iTunes Store or Netflix - and promote their own crappy inhouse offerings.

People don't get it, the cap might seem slightly generous now, but every year, they will make futher cuts until it gets to the point that you will only be able to read your email twice a month, and only if no one sends you spam or attachments, and nothing else. In Canada, the big providers have already imposed caps that accomplish such things as not being able to download the latest Windows Updates without blowing the cap.

And don't be fooled - it costs about 1-1.5 cents to transmit one GB of data, but the companies want you to pay $2 or more, which is profiteering at it's worse.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Definitely. They're using unfair business practices to prevent you from being able to use 3rd party services. You're not allowed to watch movies from anyone else but AT&T. You can't watch TV from anyone but AT&T. You can't get phone service from anyone but AT&T. Your internet is locked down.

Will Americans wake up and fight back against this? Will politicians stand up for our rights? Who knows. We seem to put more effort into whining over Apple storing tracking information than we do caring about our freedom.


----------



## dark14

let me put this simply.

No Caps Good
Fast Internet Good
Supporting ur Fellow consumer GooD!!!

Charging 40 a month for 6mbps BAD!!
Slow internet BAD
Not supporting ur fellow consumer by saying things like tough luck makes you a idiot and thats BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Caps Bad!

Att if youre gonna cap give everyone the highest speed. Only charge for the percentage of total cap used. Its not cool that we have to pay full price for slow internet even if we dont use the maximum amount. I hope that this bs stops tired of companies taking advantage of ppl because they dont know.


----------



## Viridian

I have a hard time believing anyone told AT&T that they wanted data caps.

*The ONLY reason EVERY cell provider started to cap data is because people were buying unlimited data dongles and using them for torrent boxes.

They're the people to blame.*

I personally would rather it look like this:

Â£5/$10pm = 1GB data
Â£10/$20pm = 5GB data
Â£15/$30pm Unlimited data

Â£5 per month should be enough for anyone. I personally know I would peak just above that as I use about 1.5GB data on my phone per month (if I don't limit myself) but then I know 5GB would be plenty for me. However, with the advent of streaming apps for your phone (TV and radio) an Unlimited data package should ALWAYS be available to those that might need it (find yourself spending Â£15pm on data charges? Might as well go unlimited)

The caps we have in the UK have 1GB as the highest you can buy and you can't have any more allowance than that. This is a con by them to ensure some people go over and get charged. I think Ofcom should step in and force them to up their caps so people aren't being extorted. I'd also like, that, if you used up your allowance, your data module is simply turned off via the carrier so no charges are ever incurred. Want your data back on? Up your package. Sounds more than fair to me.

EDIT:

There are far too many unnecessary limitation imposed by carriers.

For instance:

I had an issue with my carrier over data charges. Some months I'd use 700mb over my allowance and be charged a few pound, other months I'd use even less, but be charged more. So, I called, complained and tried to find out why. In the end I was offered an unlimited data package, which I swiftly took. Two months later, whoever had "given" me the package hadn't actually done so, so my data charges went through the roof, as did I when I called customer services. I was told time and time again that I couldn't have possibly been sold unlimited data as they no longer offer it. I demanded they listen to the call log (I KNOW they keep them, protip for you) I was told there was no log, I told them I used to work for a rival company and I KNOW they keep logs for 6 months. They relented and grabbed the log, found out I was right, apologised and said they would remove the charges. Ok, I though, so now refund me the money I've paid for the package for the last 2 months and put me back onto my original package... Nope, sorry sir, we can't migrate you to a new package this soon after you migrated. Another hour on the phone arguing with this guy, I finally give in and ESCALATED the call higher and higher until I got a call from their operations manager 2 days later (who seemed more concerned I was refusing to pay my bill and citing the sales of goods and services) who finally agreed that yes, I should have my money refunded and yes, they would override their systems and put me back to the package I was on previously.

Two weeks of not being able to use my phone because 1. they couldn't keep their side of the bargain and another week because they "couldn't" put me back on my previous package (after being missold a new one) or refund me the money I was rightly entitled to. Now, I worked for a telecomms company previously in CSR, so I knew the score and I knew they were screwing me. But average Joe? He'd take it on the chin and think it was all right what they were doing.


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
The whole deal, where somehow torrents were chewing up bandwidth like all craziness, was debunked some time ago. It ends up that most of the bandwidth is chewed up by VOIP, and not just a few people using Skype, but the provider's own Digital Phone offerings. They want to cap your data so that they can sell you a phone service that is inferior to POTS, without having to spend one extra cent on their obsolete infrastructure.

All this is comes down to scoring fat cash for executives, to pay for their golf courses and their lifestyles, and for giant conglomerates to crush any innovation that might offer even the slightest possible "competition". It is also a fat cash in to pay for all of the mergers that have went on, fat payola for investors who care not one iota for any future beyond the next dividend payout.

Other nations are certainly smarter - and we will find ourselves the Third World of the Information Revolution, while progressive minds in Korea and elsewhere end up being the Fully Developed World. It's happening already, the First World is simply lagging because of the obesity of greed, outrageous charges for what amounts to obsolete and inadequate infrastructure that no longer suits the digital economy.


----------



## King Lycan

How did they deduce that ?


----------



## doc2142

I was an att customer, up until 3 weeks ago. Called up time warner and now I have for the same price a 10mb connection from the 6mb one.

Its funny when I called up the lady to cancel, she asked me why i am canceling I said because for the same money I can get faster internet and no data cap. Her answer was, well we do have quality customer service. I said I don't see how that is going to help download **** faster.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EvanPitts*


^^^
Other nations are certainly smarter - and we will find ourselves the Third World of the Information Revolution, while progressive minds in Korea and elsewhere end up being the Fully Developed World. It's happening already, the First World is simply lagging because of the obesity of greed, outrageous charges for what amounts to obsolete and inadequate infrastructure that no longer suits the digital economy.


We already are in the 3rd world of the digital revolution. Japan and south korea have an average home broadband speed of ~75Mbps or more, their network infrastructure is NEVER Congested, and they keep innovating and bringing higher speeds to their people. Here in the US, we are almost 15th in the world for home broadband, when we should be in the top 5. Our average home broadband speed is approaching 6Mbps at a snails pace, and our infrastructure is ALWAYS highly congested. Yet for some stupid reason our ISPs think that the answer to congestion is to charge people more money, rather than use the huge sums of money they already make to innovate, improve and upgrade their networks. it sickens me


----------



## zyamak_zealot

Wishing ATT to loose all customers and go bankrupt!!!









Edit: I'm switching ASAP!


----------



## ilam3d

ATT is so pathetic.


----------



## ilhe4e12345

yea becuase thats what i want...to pay 5 dollars less and get less data and still have random call drops and slowness....yea your right ATT, looks like you heard me loud and clear.....

god im so glad im grandfathered into the unlimited....atleast i can keep hitting them below the belt..and once they take the unlimited away from me, that will be the day i switch....gg ATT, really looking out for your customers.....IDIOTS


----------



## Faster_is_better

So you hand pick your statistics and say that's what "everyone wanted" Hmmmm..


----------



## MotO

Thinking about switching to Comcast now since I have a huge selection of 2 ISP's. Anybody have experience with Comcast in northern Cali?


----------



## Grief

lol corporations will be corporations

Anti Net Neutrality coming down the pipe in 2012 I'm sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;13415441*
> Thinking about switching to Comcast now since I have a huge selection of 2 ISP's. Anybody have experience with Comcast in northern Cali?


I want to switch to Verizon FIOS, only in a few areas though...I need it to come to Denver!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;13415441*
> Thinking about switching to Comcast now since I have a huge selection of 2 ISP's. Anybody have experience with Comcast in northern Cali?


They have the same 250GB bandwidth cap too. They're worse though because they throttle your connection and sandvine prevents you from using torrents at all.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13415590*
> They have the same 250GB bandwidth cap too. They're worse though because they throttle your connection and sandvine prevents you from using torrents at all.


Lame. Scratch that idea then. AT&T's cap is 150 so I wanted to switch just because of the bigger cap but not if you can't torrent. Wish Verizon was here.


----------



## dark14

i use torrents on comcast im sure ive been over my 250 cap and im fine the rep told me i got unlimited but who knows. i did some googling and you should know that sandvine is no longer being used otherwise this whole month of me using torrents it must be magic


----------



## Phaedrus2129

1. Buy 50 miles of fiber optic cable
2. Plug one end into internet backbone
3. Plug other end into modem
4. ?????
5. Profit!


----------



## EvanPitts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13405511*
> We already are in the 3rd world of the digital revolution. Japan and south korea have an average home broadband speed of ~75Mbps or more, their network infrastructure is NEVER Congested, and they keep innovating and bringing higher speeds to their people. Here in the US, we are almost 15th in the world for home broadband, when we should be in the top 5. Our average home broadband speed is approaching 6Mbps at a snails pace, and our infrastructure is ALWAYS highly congested. Yet for some stupid reason our ISPs think that the answer to congestion is to charge people more money, rather than use the huge sums of money they already make to innovate, improve and upgrade their networks. it sickens me


A few months ago, Korea announced they would be phasing 100Mb/s service out because it was too slow and obsolete. Their new plan to be implemented is to bring 1Gb/s to as many places as possible, and also add 54Mb/s WiMAX service, so even if you are in the country, you will have total access.

Japan and Korea, among others, have given up on "broadband" because it is in essence, obsolete, and are moving towards a proper and full Fiber Optic solution, with WiMAX to fill the gaps. Our countries seem to be content in pretending DSL is some kind of grail, and of giving the rights to provide service to whatever corporate carpetbagger shows up with payola to the legislators - rather than companies that actually know and have skill in providing such services.

And really, most of the country doesn't even have DSL, not just because there are people living in poverty, but because the providers simply do not care to provide service unless they can thrift on their infrastructure.

Other countries - they see this as a requirement of progress, and are doing everything possible to make sure they are cutting edge. Here, it's all about the gold clubs, boozefests, massive yachts, high priced prostitutes, and trying to outdo the characters that ran Adelphia down the tubes.


----------



## shiarua

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Public-Knowledge-Urges-FCC-to-Investigate-ATT-Caps-114096


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark14;13415654*
> i use torrents on comcast im sure ive been over my 250 cap and im fine the rep told me i got unlimited but who knows. i did some googling and you should know that sandvine is no longer being used otherwise this whole month of me using torrents it must be magic


Oh, didn't know they took it off. I heard Comcast doesn't really shut you down if you go over 250GB either, they just warn you if you go way over frequently. At least they don't charge a $10 per 50GB overage...


----------



## error10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13416483*
> Oh, didn't know they took it off. I heard Comcast doesn't really shut you down if you go over 250GB either, they just warn you if you go way over frequently. At least they don't charge a $10 per 50GB overage...


True.

Or get Comcast Business and don't worry about caps ever again.


----------



## Ironcobra

i go way over my 250 on comcast monthly they do not throttle torrents thats a myth, other then there big brother affiliates it is very reliable over priced service


----------



## noak

Heres the thing I cant get... WHY... I know more and more people are using the internet and consuming more bandwith, but technology and servers are getting better and better so they can handle more and more bandwith, this just seems like a way for ATT to not have to upgrade their servers to handle more and charge people who use the internet alot a premium price just to do so.

The only way I can see it to complain to ATT, threaten to switch over, and maybe a class action suit. They need to learn no-one wants this and/or need this cap implemented, other companies are doing just fine with unlimited bandwith, so is att because they can now just charge more for it

/rage

1 <3 Verizion Fios


----------



## Mygaffer

This kind of thing is so disgusting. It seems he is referring to poll that was conducted asking if the people who use the most bandwidth should be charged more. If they had rather asked people if they wanted their previously unlimited Internet to become capped with overage charges you'd get a much different answer.

Honestly as long they charged people who downloaded less data less money then I wouldn't mind so much but all they are doing is charging moderate to heavy users more without taking any burden off the people who use less. Which goes to show you that the caps are purely a revenue boosting tool.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer;13417727*
> This kind of thing is so disgusting. It seems he is referring to poll that was conducted asking if the people who use the most bandwidth should be charged more. If they had rather asked people if they wanted their previously unlimited Internet to become capped with overage charges you'd get a much different answer.
> 
> Honestly as long they charged people who downloaded less data less money then I wouldn't mind so much but all they are doing is charging moderate to heavy users more without taking any burden off the people who use less. Which goes to show you that the caps are purely a revenue boosting tool.


in my eyes it is a tool for more income. they are blaming "congestion" and it only affects 2% of the people. ya right. even if it was "congestion" it would be on their end as dsl isn't like cable where amount of peers on dosn't slow down their internet.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;13393731*
> We might be able to deal with it a little easier if the decision to cap was based out of actually necessity rather than greed. AT&T just sees this as another way to make more money while not actually innovating and upgrading their network to meet the demand.


thing is, i gather it is out of necessity - as i can gather the network IS overloaded and oversubscrived. they just don't want to upgrade though


----------



## Djmatrix32

I do not want DataCaps with my iphone!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

glad my isp so far does not cap lol i had to redownload my steam games only like 10-12 and it was 52gigs that would be 1/4 of the 150 allowed.


----------



## EdgeofSanity

Sodomize me please. I'm asking for it! I'm so glad I don't have ATT.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;13418945*
> I do not want DataCaps with my iphone!


land internet not cellphone internet

you already have data caps on smartphones


----------



## tincanman

AT&T got some lying skills.
Their surveys must've been also extremely biased.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

What a load of BS.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Would you rather:
A.) Be sodomized by a fat guy named "Bubba"
B.) Be mauled by mountain lions
C.) Be falsely accused of terrorism and taken to Guantanamo
D.) Have a 5GB bandwidth cap on your internet

"Hey, we're even giving you more than you requested!"


----------



## E_man

AT&T landline internet being capped is ridiculous. Less data available and no price reduction. That's not right. I wouldn't mind it so much if they said something like you can opt into a capped connection for less. I won't use my full 250GB, so saving on my bill would be nice. Some people I know use tons of data for netflix and the like, and they could continue to enjoy that service at a non-lowered price

Edited: Completely misread OP


----------



## Shredicus

Next thing you know they're going to be sending AT&T agents to your home to assess the potential for risk of piracy and detain your information as they see fit. Because you know, we wanted it.

This reminds me of the idiot that gets thrown in prison for rape and when interviewed about it says... "oh yeah, she was wearing a dress. She was asking for it."

Just like America asked for Health Care reform.

Sweeet


----------



## blackbuilder

damn! those "end users"


----------



## stimr2

Having bandwidth caps is just going backwards. Its Prodigy, CompuServe, and AOL all over again.

Edit: DUH!! Made a stupid math error. Thanks cubanresourceful.

$55 a month for Uverse. $55/250GB=.22 Cents per GB
$10 for every 50GB over cap. $10/50GB=.20 Cents per GB


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stimr2;13430042*
> Having bandwidth caps is just going backwards. Its Prodigy, CompuServe, and AOL all over again.
> 
> Right now I pay $55 a month for Uverse internet. So it works out to $4.55 per GB with the 250GB cap. It was stated ATT will charge $10 for every 50GB over the cap. So I'll be paying $5 a GB for going over the cap.


$1 per 5GBs, or $0.20 per GB.


----------



## stimr2

DUH. I'm a idiot. I was just too pissed to realize my mistake. I also received a email with the updated polices from ATT and it had a section on the cap. But when I went to check on my usage it said it wasn't available yet. I switched from Time Warner because they sucked ass and now ATT is getting as bad as them.


----------



## KOBALT

It doesn't bother me, personally. I just got my Uverse a couple days ago. I don't torrent games or movies. 250GB is plenty. The cap will either help me or make no noticable difference. Plus, there is no 'cap'. You can download all day and night. You'll just get charged more.


----------



## scyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


It doesn't bother me, personally. I just got my Uverse a couple days ago. I don't torrent games or movies. 250GB is plenty. The cap will either help me or make no noticable difference. Plus, there is no 'cap'. You can download all day and night. You'll just get charged more.


Just keep bending over for Corporations, AT&T is relying on people to have the same passive attitude as you.


----------



## neobloodline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scyy*


Just keep bending over for Corporations, AT&T are relying on people to have the same passive attitude as you.


Exactly. 
I smell sheep. Lots of them.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Would you rather:
A.) Be sodomized by a fat guy named "Bubba"
B.) Be mauled by mountain lions
C.) Be falsely accused of terrorism and taken to Guantanamo 
D.) Have a 5GB bandwidth cap on your internet

"Hey, we're even giving you more than you requested!"


I would choose C.









Screw ATT.


----------



## luckypunk

And this would be why i switched back to TWC.


----------



## BacsiLove

150Gb for DSL 250GB for Userve

I've always hated Comcast for their 250GB cap. However, I've gone over cap many times and they've never charged me an extra cent. This really sucks. I signed up for ATT DSL service 3 months ago for their $20/6.0mbps for 12 months. Which is a pretty good deal but now that I've found out about this cap I'd much rather switch back to Comcast and pay a little more and enjoy 12mbps.

ATT and Comcast sucks. *sigh*


----------



## Chuckclc

I have ATT DSL. I have not heard anything about capping my internet. Do I need to do anything different? Or will they not allow me to use the internet once I hit a certain point? Or would I get a huge bill if I go way over?

Oh, NM, this kinda explains it pretty well.

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/03/is-atts-new-150gb-dsl-data-cap-justified.ars


----------



## wamubu

I've investigated this for myself, and according to AT&T's cap site, I don't have a cap.







I don't know if it is because I've been with them since they acquired SBC or what?


----------



## Kaze105

Super fast internet for 40-50 dollars a month at 6 MB per second!! I found this totally crap and I cant even get to the 150GB limit since its so stinking slow.

Ended up changing to time warner cable 15 MBps and cant be happier.


----------



## dark14

I called to cancel my service today because i had a $40 credit from last month. Every 6 months i would call and say if they didnt give me a better promotional price than $40 a month 6mbps when common sense says i can go to comcast for $29.99 for 15mpbs so they gave me $20 off for 6 months twice well for two months i was still paying $40 finally i got pissed talked to like a 3rd tier supervisor first regular customer rep than a team lead.....I've noticed their all brain washed and super proud of at&ts product.... anyhow when i called and cancelled they said why I said "Well I got 2.5x faster internet your company is charging me with more data, also I dont like companys that inpede progression" She said to me "well this is only going to effect 1% of users" I told her its going to effect more than that and were among the slowest speeds in western civilization and data usage is only going to get larger. oh yea and i also told her when they released a statement saying customers asked for I told her I didnt.


----------



## dark14

oh yea and i told them if theyre gonna cap if i dont use my 150gb than it should be pro rated lol


----------



## -iceblade^

yeah i got out of this one as well.

the amount of times that 2% 20% figure is given. i'm easily one who will go over.

i told them the cap is 100% the reason why i'm switching, and i forced them to remove the early termination fees by saying that it's nto what we signed for and they changed the terms of the contract, not us.

useless company.


----------



## floatingDivs

I'm sorry...but what exactly is the problem? They're placing a cap to punish those exceeding it? Yes please! I don't want to be stuck paying as much as the idiot using 10GB on their phone while I'm using 2GB a month. Want to listen to music? Buy a 32GB iPod Touch. Want to view the web? Buy a laptop. Stop abusing the system and the system won't abuse you.

Good job AT&T (for once)!


----------



## dark14

were talking about landline internet but if youre happy their capping phones ur opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## cayennemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floatingDivs;13469421*
> I'm sorry...but what exactly is the problem? They're placing a cap to punish those exceeding it? Yes please! I don't want to be stuck paying as much as the idiot using 10GB on their phone while I'm using 2GB a month. Want to listen to music? Buy a 32GB iPod Touch. Want to view the web? Buy a laptop. Stop abusing the system and the system won't abuse you.
> 
> Good job AT&T (for once)!


WOW at THIS GUY^
some people are just clueless. Data caps are a move backwards to do nothing but make ISP's more money.

Do you honestly believe that we (USA) have some of the worst internet in the world because we don't have the tech to keep up with the demand?

High Scale Data Transfer is the future, even for your grandma, you just don't know it yet.
This slows down innovation in the area of internet media.
Sure you may not use that much bandwidth now but what about in a few years?

Some people just don't get it I guess. Its ok, one day you will.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark14;13469527*
> were talking about landline internet but if youre happy their capping phones ur opinion is irrelevant.


Regardless, as long as the cap is within realistic limits (100GB or more), you should be fine. It's greediness that leads to restrictions like this. Do you really deserve unlimited internet for a paltry $50?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cayennemist;13469594*
> WOW at THIS GUY^
> some people are just clueless. Data caps are a move backwards to do nothing but make ISP's more money.
> *
> You lose an argument when you name call.*
> 
> Do you honestly believe that we (USA) have some of the worst internet in the world because we don't have the tech to keep up with the demand?
> 
> *Clearly.
> *
> High Scale Data Transfer is the future, even for your grandma, you just don't know it yet.
> This slows down innovation in the area of internet media.
> Sure you may not use that much bandwidth now but what about in a few years?
> *
> Nope. I don't sit all day in front of the computer...I have a life.*
> 
> Some people just don't get it I guess. Its ok, one day you will.
> *
> I get that you're being greedy...it's OK, when you mature you'll see the error of your ways, kiddo.*


----------



## dark14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floatingDivs;13469732*
> Regardless, as long as the cap is within realistic limits (100GB or more), you should be fine. It's greediness that leads to restrictions like this. Do you really deserve unlimited internet for a paltry $50?


I'll give you that if the internet isnt anything serious to you 100gb is plenty but if your like the growing amount of ppl who use the internet for more than just facebook, check accounts etc than 100gb isnt nearly enough as we grow with technology data usage is becoming more and more of a issue. Consider Netflix, Steam, Hulu, Youtube, Xbox live, Buying/Renting moving on Amazon etc there goes ur paltry 100gb at a garbage speed of 6mpbs.

its just sad that as Americans we pay premium price for some of the slowest internet. you really shouldnt be proud of it. Sad part is its people like *you* that allow them to rip everyone off its not us the savy consumers. if you ask how is it my fault? ill tell you your happy with ur crappy internet at expensive prices when everyone else is the world is running circles around us.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scyy*


LOL, complain about him calling you names then go on to ad hom him several times. Way to be a hypocrite. That being said you clearly are out of your depth here. You do realize there are these things called families, I know it's a hard concept to understand but when you factor in 3+ people using the internet daily, netflix HD service, services like steam and the ever growing cloud computing you can go through 150GB in a couple weeks of just average usage from each person. Hell a game on steam or other DD programs is around 10GB average nowadays and HD movies being 3GB+ per movie. Do you honestly not see how you can burn through that ridiculously low cap quickly? Or are you just that stupid? Opps I guess I called you a name, I look forward to you complaining about it then doing the exact same thing like the idiot hypocrite you are. The REAL reason for implementing caps is to discourage people from using netflix and use their service that surprise surprise, doesn't go against the cap.


Family? What's that? Oh, right...the three other people in my home sharing the connection! We use Netflix about twice a month AT BEST because we don't need to do that on a daily basis.

You talk about Steam and Netflix using up all this bandwidth, but doesn't that tell you that you're spending too much time on the computer? Doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Hell, I'm a programmer and I'm on the computer AT MOST two hours a day. I don't bother with video games much (outside of Black Ops [greatest game ever!]) and I don't watch TV outside of a couple shows weekly. I do spend an inordinate amount of time in the gym, running, cycling, playing basketball, and doing other activities that allow me to leave the Cheetos & Mountain Dew infested desk (that I'm sure you have).

I've mentioned before my mother works at Nike as a marketing executive and they constantly hear people talking about the brand apparel and shoes costing too much. Well, guess what? It's not meant for everyone! If you want "unlimited", switch...that easy, kid. *EDIT*: http://www.payless.com

Also, reported for name calling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark14*


I'll give you that if the internet isnt anything serious to you 100gb is plenty but if your like the growing amount of ppl who use the internet for more than just facebook, check accounts etc than 100gb isnt nearly enough as we grow with technology data usage is becoming more and more of a issue. Consider Netflix, Steam, Hulu, Youtube, Xbox live, Buying/Renting moving on Amazon etc there goes ur paltry 100gb at a garbage speed of 6mpbs.

its just sad that as Americans we pay premium price for some of the slowest internet. you really shouldnt be proud of it. Sad part is its people like *you *that allow them to rip everyone off its not us the savy consumers. if you ask how is it my fault? ill tell you your happy with ur crappy internet at expensive prices when everyone else is the world is running circles around us.


They're not ripping us off. They're protecting their right to offer services at a fair and reasonable price. Do you honestly expect to receive high-speed UNLIMITED internet for the paltry $50 you spend a month on it? As for these ridiculous arguments about the rest of the world owning us, who cares? The speeds are ridiculously fast as they are and I wouldn't even notice a speed increase. I have ZERO stream buffering, no lag, no issues period.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


Stop abusing the system and the system won't abuse you.


Absurd statement of the year award.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


Do you really deserve unlimited internet for a paltry $50?


I wouldn't pay 50 dollars a month for a capped connection.

What I "deserve" is irrelevant. What I'm willing to pay and what ISPs are willing to accept is all that matters. Cap my connection, I'm no longer your customer. That's it.

There are other ISPs that realize it costs a lot less than 50 bucks a month to support the 200GB to 1TB of bandwidth I'll use in that period of time.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Absurd statement of the year award.

I wouldn't pay 50 dollars a month for a capped connection.

What I "deserve" is irrelevant. What I'm willing to pay and what ISPs are willing to accept is all that matters. Cap my connection, I'm no longer your customer. That's it.

There are other ISPs that realize it costs a lot less than 50 bucks a month to support the 200GB to 1TB of bandwidth I'll use in that period of time.


If you aren't a customer AT&T, why are you even in this thread?

Also, that's ridiculous usage there. What in the hell are you possibly doing with 200GB to 1 TERABYTE of data monthly. GOOD GOD MY MAN!


----------



## dark14

if you only watch 2 movies a month on netflix its not even worth the subscription I bet when your not home those ppl that live in ur house watch more than once or twice a month. yes yes their protecting their investment lol..... funny how comcast, verizon, cox and every other major isp can afford internet at least 2x faster for the same cost if not less with more data.... At&T is one of the richest companies in the world im sure they could do better but they want more profit not more performance. I guess you dont care if you have crappy net at a expensive price your a consumer siding with companies only hurts you in the long run. Not gonna waste my time trying to convince you when people have proven its better and cheaper and faster with other companies.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


Regardless, as long as the cap is within realistic limits (100GB or more), you should be fine. It's greediness that leads to restrictions like this. Do you really deserve unlimited internet for a paltry $50?


realistic for you and realistic for someone else are different.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark14;13470173*
> if you only watch 2 movies a month on netflix its not even worth the subscription I bet when your not home those ppl that live in ur house watch more than once or twice a month. yes yes their protecting their investment lol..... funny how comcast, verizon, cox and every other major isp can afford internet at least 2x faster for the same cost if not less with more data.... At&T is one of the richest companies in the world im sure they could do better but they want more profit not more performance. I guess you dont care if you have crappy net at a expensive price your a consumer siding with companies only hurts you in the long run. Not gonna waste my time trying to convince you when people have proven its better and cheaper and faster with other companies.


That's the thing every single one of you has ignored though. Why are people sticking with AT&T despite these "limits"? Because it's good enough PERIOD.


----------



## Blameless

I'm all for ISPs charging whatever they can get away with.

I still spit on the fools who allow them to get away with charging 50 cents a GB. If you have a problem with the service, it's in your best interest to abandon it. The only way to force these companies to get more competitive is to stop paying whatever they ask for the meager services they provide.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


but doesn't that tell you that you're spending too much time on the computer? Doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Hell, I'm a programmer and I'm on the computer AT MOST two hours a day. I don't bother with video games much (outside of Black Ops [greatest game ever!]) and I don't watch TV outside of a couple shows weekly. I do spend an inordinate amount of time in the gym, running, cycling, playing basketball, and doing other activities that allow me to leave the Cheetos & Mountain Dew infested desk (that I'm sure you have).


So, you are essentially stating that your lifestyle is unequivocally superior to someone who needs more bandwidth than you, and therefore is no worthwhile rationale for wanting more, or criticizing the value of AT&T's service?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


If you aren't a customer AT&T, why are you even in this thread?


This thread has relevance to wider industry trends.

The fastest internet connection I ever had, I had 10 years ago. Since then bandwidth and transfer caps have become almost omnipresent, completely stagnating the industry.

Form year 2000 to 2011 I went from a completely uncapped connection (effectively 40Mb down, 10Mb up) to 8/384k, to 12/512k, to 16/768k to 20/1, to 30/5, for pretty much the same price, adjusted for inflation (44-60 dollars a month). In the same time, sizes of hard drives, files, games, ect has increased more than an order of magnitude. Bandwidth just has not come close to keeping up.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


That's the thing every single one of you has ignored though. Why are people sticking with AT&T despite these "limits"? Because it's good enough PERIOD.


either they can't afford to pay the ETF fees, or the other companies in the area aren't so great or have their own issues. it's not 100% cut and dry.

you know what, i'm not trying to be rude but i'm not going to bother.

just like you like going to the gym and excersising etc, others like being on the internet. thats all i'll say


----------



## dark14

Makes me wonder if people from at&t and apple and other companies pay to advertise/defend their companies on ocn and other forums. Otherwise i dont see how rational people can say such things.


----------



## MushkinNick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dark14*


Makes me wonder if people from at&t and apple and other companies pay to advertise/defend their companies on ocn and other forums. Otherwise i dont see how rational people can say such things.


We've heard the people! They want more expensive SSD's!

To be honest, I don't have a problem with capping. I have a problem with soft caps where they just throttle you back if you are a bandwidth hog on any kind of plan that is advertised as "Unlimited".

"Unlimited", by nature should not be followed by an asterisk.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless;13470142*
> Absurd statement of the year award.
> 
> I wouldn't pay 50 dollars a month for a capped connection.
> 
> *What I "deserve" is irrelevant. What I'm willing to pay and what ISPs are willing to accept is all that matters. Cap my connection, I'm no longer your customer. That's it.*
> 
> There are other ISPs that realize it costs a lot less than 50 bucks a month to support the 200GB to 1TB of bandwidth I'll use in that period of time.


Part in bold is true of any optional service, so you are correct, however you guys need to realize there is only so much bandwidth wireless companies are able to provide given the current architecture, number of wireless towers, bandwidth running to each tower, number of connections to a tower, etc. Unlimited bandwidth to every customer could require a lot of infrastructure that might not be in place. Now that's not to say that AT&T is completely innocent here, they might still be setting caps almost entirely to selectively restrict services or just to charge more money to customers.

200GB to 1TB per month to a wireless phone is pretty absurd unless you're a corporate user or something.


----------



## floatingDivs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Part in bold is true of any optional service, so you are correct, however you guys need to realize there is only so much bandwidth wireless companies are able to provide given the current architecture, number of wireless towers, bandwidth running to each tower, number of connections to a tower, etc. Unlimited bandwidth to every customer could require a lot of infrastructure that might not be in place. Now that's not to say that AT&T is completely innocent here, they might still be setting caps almost entirely to selectively restrict services or just to charge more money to customers.

200GB to 1TB per month to a wireless phone is pretty absurd unless you're a corporate user or something.


Lordikon FTW!









As for MushkinNick, smh...your business is partly "in business" because of AT&T and other internet companies. Without them, you wouldn't be working as a computer part salesman, but as something entirely different. Show some respect to the industry that allowed yours to succeed...*smh*

*EDIT*: Don't bother responding, I'm out for the night.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon;13470503*
> Part in bold is true of any optional service, so you are correct, however you guys need to realize there is only so much bandwidth wireless companies are able to provide given the current architecture, number of wireless towers, bandwidth running to each tower, number of connections to a tower, etc. Unlimited bandwidth to every customer could require a lot of infrastructure that might not be in place. Now that's not to say that AT&T is completely innocent here, they might still be setting caps almost entirely to selectively restrict services or just to charge more money to customers.
> 
> 200GB to 1TB per month to a wireless phone is pretty absurd unless you're a corporate user or something.


We are talking about landlines, not wireless.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Until AT&T starts capping my service.










I'll keep paying. If that updates one day to say I have x amount of GB's left I'll call and be reasonable. Play the supervisor game. If they still refuse the service will be canceled on the spot. The last payment to AT&T even if it was 29 days ago will be disputed for item received not as intended and I'll go on my marry way.

If enough of us do that then they will change. If we keep bending over and letting them stick it in us they will keep sticking and might even bring their buddies over.


----------



## MushkinNick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


Lordikon FTW!









As for MushkinNick, smh...your business is partly "in business" because of AT&T and other internet companies. Without them, you wouldn't be working as a computer part salesman, but as something entirely different. Show some respect to the industry that allowed yours to succeed...*smh*

*EDIT*: Don't bother responding, I'm out for the night.


Oh... kay... not really sure where that came from, but have a good night!


----------



## My Desired Display Name

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


I still spit on the fools who allow them to get away with charging 50 cents a GB. If you have a problem with the service, it's in your best interest to abandon it. The only way to force these companies to get more competitive is to stop paying whatever they ask for the meager services they provide.


Not everywhere are there a slew of service providers, I'm sure for most, its ATT (or any other exclusive isp) or no internet, unless you're willing to pay the exuberant cost of satellite internet. A company doesn't have to be competitive when they know they are the only game in town.


----------



## scyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *floatingDivs*


Family? What's that? Oh, right...the three other people in my home sharing the connection! We use Netflix about twice a month AT BEST because we don't need to do that on a daily basis.

You talk about Steam and Netflix using up all this bandwidth, but doesn't that tell you that you're spending too much time on the computer? Doesn't take a genius to figure that out. Hell, I'm a programmer and I'm on the computer AT MOST two hours a day. I don't bother with video games much (outside of Black Ops [greatest game ever!]) and I don't watch TV outside of a couple shows weekly. I do spend an inordinate amount of time in the gym, running, cycling, playing basketball, and doing other activities that allow me to leave the Cheetos & Mountain Dew infested desk (that I'm sure you have).

I've mentioned before my mother works at Nike as a marketing executive and they constantly hear people talking about the brand apparel and shoes costing too much. Well, guess what? It's not meant for everyone! If you want "unlimited", switch...that easy, kid. *EDIT*: http://www.payless.com

Also, reported for name calling.

They're not ripping us off. They're protecting their right to offer services at a fair and reasonable price. Do you honestly expect to receive high-speed UNLIMITED internet for the paltry $50 you spend a month on it? As for these ridiculous arguments about the rest of the world owning us, who cares? The speeds are ridiculously fast as they are and I wouldn't even notice a speed increase. I have ZERO stream buffering, no lag, no issues period.


So because *YOU* don't use 150GB's in a month anyone who could possibly actually use it is abusing the service and deserves to pay through the nose to get what used to be standard? Do you listen to yourself before you post? I am honestly amazed at the ignorance of your arguments. In Hong Kong you can get 200mbps internet for $88 and 100mbps for $48.50. You honestly don't see an issue with paying more for speeds 16x slower PLUS BEING CAPPED? You really don't see the issue here?

You do realize in korea and Japan they are planning on phasing out anything slower then 100mbps because they believe it is to slow right? And they still offer unlimited service along with even their 1gbps service right? And their service that is a good 20x faster then our average is around the same price right? Bandwidth has become ridiculously cheap and is still getting cheaper for ISPs to provide yet prices and speeds have stayed the same *AND* now they are adding caps so they can charge you even more.

I am honestly astounded people will defend companies like AT&T trying to squeeze every penny from their customers. Also stop trying to talk down to me, all it does is make your argument look weak(which it is.)I have no issue affording comcast's 50mbps service(250GB is much more reasonable and they don't really charge for overages, they just warn you if you go over to often.), it's the principle of the matter and the fact that the recent trend for the internet in north america has been to move backwords while most of the rest of the civilized world moves forward. Lastly I like how you continue to complain about name calling yet have a slew of name calling and Ad hominem throughout your entire post.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

All I can say is.... lolwut?


----------



## bobfig

one thing i also notice is they bring this out just before summer time where all the kids are going to be at home using it up.


----------

